# (SOLVED)mate-terminal  Help



## golpemortal (Dec 27, 2020)

I created a custom command on mate-terminal to run once I open the terminal but when I open it the terminal  runs the command and then it closes it. 
Can someone PLEASE tell me where is the configuration file of mate-terminal? so I can remove the changes or reset my mate-terminal to default.



Thank you all.


----------



## a6h (Dec 27, 2020)

AFAIR it should be in ~/.config/dconf or some "dconf" related file/folder on home directory.
Unfortunately, presently I don't have an access to mate machine. But I'm sure it keeps its setting in "dconf"


----------



## golpemortal (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks, But I try to open file  /dconf/user and cannot even read it...

I want to keep mate-terminal open so I can undo my custom command.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2020)

If I recall correctly that file is something similar to Window's registry, it's not a text file, it's an unstructured database. You use the dconf-editor to edit it, it works similarly to regedt32.exe on Windows.


----------



## a6h (Dec 27, 2020)

Or do the surgical move! and temporary rename the ~/.config/dconf to something else (until you find some definite solution):
`mv ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/dconf.BAK`
Keep in mind that such move will default all of your mate related settings.


----------



## golpemortal (Dec 27, 2020)

mv ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/dconf.BAK

Vigole Thank you... It worked!!!!  I got my terminal back. I am very happy because of all of you who took the time to help me out.


----------

